# Croatia, here I come!



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nearly there!

Well, to the start of the journey....


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Nearly there!
> 
> Well, to the start of the journey....


Enjoy Jean and safe travels.

On a countdown ourselves.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Aren't you going the wrong way Jean. We were expecting to see you soon.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No Ray, all being well I'll be with you on Friday - hopefully you'll be there?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> On a countdown ourselves.
> 
> Terry


When and where are you heading Terry?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's this Friday 22nd. I will be out for a couple of hours 15.00 to 17.00 but Prue will be here. Cooking.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

dghr272 said:


> Enjoy Jean and safe travels.
> 
> On a countdown ourselves.
> 
> Terry


Again?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> When and where are you heading Terry?


Sailing 9th April from Rosslare to Cherbourg then south through France into our usual spot in Spain until October.

MOT passed early last week, heading to garage tomorrow morning to get accelerator pedal sensor replaced as it's showing as cause of intermittent limp mode issue.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kaytutt said:


> Again?


Yep Kay, you're a long time dead they say. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> If it's this Friday 22nd. I will be out for a couple of hours 15.00 to 17.00 but Prue will be here. Cooking.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Excellent! Look forward to seeing you again.

Terry, not long to go! You're obviously not worried about the possible maximum of 90 days!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Feck 'em and their 90 days I say.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Excellent! Look forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Terry, not long to go! You're obviously not worried about the possible maximum of 90 days!


Will put my faith in an Irish Passport, my IRL stickers and my best Dublin accent to be sure to be sure. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How very odd - I'm on the boat now.

I'm seeing only 3 posts on this thread tho I know Terry posted a couple of times too. 

I thought French time was *ahead*of British, not behind!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And now I'm seeing the missing posts. Shocking internet on board - too many students! Bus-loads of them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Which way are you going Jean?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Crossing has been pretty calm, thank goodness. Forgot to bring the maps up with me and realise I don't have any offline maps on the phone. So much for planning! 

Internet connection very poor, possibly due to the hundreds of French pupils on the boat! We'd also a good number of very large Irish caravans, complete with lots of children tho I haven't seen them on board. Guess they're not at school then. The ones I shared a lift with, he said Did you bring the gin with you? Well, I guess if you're stuck in the cabin with little ones...

Very grey day but not raining.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On my way to Cherbourg Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dunno why Jean but thought you were heading home?? OK see you later.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It was you was heading home Ray!

Drove through miles of primrose-clad verges - beautiful! Met up with Ray n Prue n put the world to rights over a cuppa. Out for a walk and hadn't realised what dreadful neighbours Ray n Prue must be - see the cannon either side of the entrance here! 

Beautiful sunshine and a glass of red in the local village - what's not to like?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just printed my latest mobile bill out Jean and it's 20GB when in France and only 2GB any other country for €4.99.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a really lovely time catching up with Ray and Prue. And Ray, stop teasing me with that sim deal - which isn't available any more!! You were very lucky to catch it.

A couple of photos of Ray's place. I didn't see any wildlife this time but have seen deer before in the field in front. Loads of room, EHU, water if you need it. And A1 hosts.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dandered down to Sées - the parking I was going to was cut off by the market so decided to head for campsite (via extremely narrow streets) - closed! So took a different route round the back of the town to the parking. On the edge of a playing field. Seems quiet enough, except that as I arrived someone in a vehicle was playing their radio. Took some time to realise it was me - hahaha!! I'll probably shift to nearer the entrance later, it's more level there. But to be honest it's probably fine.

I enjoyed the trip down and rather like the 80k/hr limit as I can enjoy the countryside without stressing about holding traffic up. 

Just enjoyed a massive leg of lamb and flagelot beans with camembert - delicious.

Now to have another look at the wonderful cathedral.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just checking how photo reduced by LitPhoto looks -

Ha! I get an error "This jpeg file has an incorrect file extension". Well, that might be cos it's not a jpeg at all but a png. 

Does this site not allow upload of png?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Valid file extensions: bmp doc docx gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Blimey, according to what I'm seeing you posted that a day ago Alan - like the rest of the posts today.... Oops, I see my phone time is showing Sunday 24th March. How on earth can that happen?! I shall investigate.

In the meantime, I don't understand why the png file is being rejected - any ideas?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I downloaded the app you suggested in the 1st place Alan - now to see if the resized photo will upload.

Nope - "This jpeg file has the wrong extension". It is a png I think.

???


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

@VS_Admin - please see posts from #23 on. Unable to upload pics to site after being made smaller.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Dandered down to Sées - the parking I was going to was cut off by the market so decided to head for campsite (via extremely narrow streets) - closed! So took a different route round the back of the town to the parking. On the edge of a playing field. Seems quiet enough, except that as I arrived someone in a vehicle was playing their radio. Took some time to realise it was me - hahaha!! I'll probably shift to nearer the entrance later, it's more level there. But to be honest it's probably fine.
> 
> I enjoyed the trip down and rather like the 80k/hr limit as I can enjoy the countryside without stressing about holding traffic up.
> 
> ...


For future reference the Intermarche on the outskirts of Sees has a service only Aire and also MH parking bays just over from the filling station. The supermarket is very good and just a short walk to the centre of Sees.

Terry


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean

On another forum I have come across the situation that whilst I had reduced the File Size to less than 1mb when 10mb were acceptable the file would not load. The pictures original size was 6000 X 4000 pixels and when I halved those figures it loaded and I could have loaded it if the file size was 9mb.

Doug.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> For future reference the Intermarche on the outskirts of Sees has a service only Aire and also MH parking bays just over from the filling station. The supermarket is very good and just a short walk to the centre of Sees.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry. 


Dougaitken said:


> Hi Jean
> 
> On another forum I have come across the situation that whilst I had reduced the File Size to less than 1mb when 10mb were acceptable the file would not load. The pictures original size was 6000 X 4000 pixels and when I halved those figures it loaded and I could have loaded it if the file size was 9mb.
> 
> Doug.


Mmmm, that's not encouraging Doug as what I really want to do is conserve my data while still putting up pics.

I've been following someone's trip on another forum and what makes it is the photos.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

These are 2 photos as uploaded above, but having been through the compression process with LitPhoto. Hopefully they're OK. Comments welcome please.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean

Save the reduced size photo under a different name so saves the original. You will be surprised how good the pics will be if you halve the Pixel count.

Doug

PS how's the sat nav?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

LitPhoto doesn't give you the option to save as a different name but it does save to a separate LitPhoto folder, so keeping your original safe. Tho there is an option to delete the original.

Satnav is great I'm glad to say. It took a very long time to pick up a satellite signal when I first got off the boat and I was apprehensive. But since then, grand!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Getting back to the trip!

I didn't find Sées cathedral so wonderful this time - perhaps the sun was shining through the stained glass last time? Yesterday it was pretty soulless and absolutely freezing - no wonder they don't use it for services during the winter!

Having gone to the service in the basilica (much more ornate, very dark) I headed for La Loupe. I didn't want to go directly to Chartres as I've been on these roads many times. La Loupe was a bit of a disappointment in that the aire was sharing the square with a fairground, with very loud music. A definite no-no for me so I didn't even empty the loo never mind have a look at the town (another time). So on to Courville-sur-Eure - what a happy find - lovely green area with river alongside, lake over the road, nice walks, would be a nice wee town but everything closed on Sunday (except the fruit n veg shop, strangely). And all free (tho services cost).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Had a really lovely time catching up with Ray and Prue. And Ray, stop teasing me with that sim deal - which isn't available any more!! You were very lucky to catch it.
> 
> A couple of photos of Ray's place. I didn't see any wildlife this time but have seen deer before in the field in front. Loads of room, EHU, water if you need it. And A1 hosts.


No good for me, dogs not allowed.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats not strictly true Jan. The (very) odd one vetted by me has been known to stay. In fact she made herself right at home. But can't find the pic now.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Stayed on in Courville-sur-Eure for a 2nd night - lovely wee spot, with a school class out in the park this morning doing a treasure hunt. Came on over to Chartres - when I told my French neighbour where I was headed he couldn't understand me. Apparently I should be spitting out SHADT!

The parking area here has a lot of trees, separating the bays. I found a double width where the middle tree had disappeared. Didn't feel comfortable pulling in to the others without someone outside to check. Tho looking afterwards, I'd probably have been OK. 

A question.... Why do people prefer to park facing the road, or another line of campers (having reversed in), when they could enjoy the scenery by driving in directly? Perhaps there's a issue I haven't thought of. 

Walking along the river earlier I passed a school. Saw a young lass wearing a kind of 'painter's coat' collecting rubbish. Thought she was a cleaner. Then realised ALL the students were wearing same coat. And the fact she gave the finger to a teacher's retreating back, confirmed she also was a student 😂😂 Happy days!!

The cathedral - one of my favourites - has had a face lift internally, all the muck and grime scraped away. It has an almost illuminating effect.. It looks quite ethereal. As always I was totally fascinated by the video of them doing the work. In the photos there's a couple of before n after pics of some small statue depictions round the rear of the altar. 

I love the way the cathedral is cheek by jowl with the residents.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I tended to back in most of the time Jean. Maybe from my trucking days. Always looking at the escape route as some people do tend to park near and restricting your turning when reversing out.
We spent time the van outside looking at the views and scenery or the antics of other vans trying to back out.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think I'd park nose in if it was any way tight. But you've reminded me I usually want to be able to make a quick getaway, if necessary.

Left Chartres (which was a lovely quiet spot) and came over to Fontainebleau. The countryside was massive expanses of flat, agricultural land and straight roads. Once you've marvelled at the size of it all it gets a bit boring.

I'm parked at the rear entrance to the Chateau - and very impressive it is. I decided just to walk in the grounds and the town today and visit the Chateau tomorrow, when I can start (relatively) early. I'm on Ave de Maintenon. Madame de Maintenon was apparently the 'companion' of Louis XIV - she must've used the back door then.

The gardens are a bit of a non-event at the moment - all the beds dug up but nothing planted as yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno why Jean but when I click your pics to view larger I lose the lower 25% to pixelated dots.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wonder is that because it's gone through the compressor.? I'll put an ordinary one up, see how that does.

Are others having problems? (assuming anyone else is reading this thread!)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats better Jean. Lovely 100% pic.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Problem is, that's going to use considerably more data. Might try later doing a lesser compression, see how that works. Thanks for checking!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just seen the pictures on the big computer Jean, lovely, even though when enlarged it puts a grey streak across the bottom. The last one is super.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aye, the last one is without compression unfortunately.. Will have to investigate further. This really is a lovely spot with that view on your doorstep.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stick to Wi-Fi when uploading pics Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't often have it at convenient times Ray. Mostly use my 3 mifi.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The shorts n T-shirt are on! Had to hoke around in the boot for my summer wear - hadn't expected to need it so soon. Came to Camping Les Rives Du Lac, beyond Troyes - €13 + €3 for washing machine, dryer not needed as the sun dried it very quickly. Had a paddle in the lake but it's still freezing!! I've cracked open a bottle of Buzet and am enjoying that Al fresco while salivating over the smells coming from someone's MH - they like garlic, that's for sure!

Let me know if the attached pic is visible - I've compressed to 80%

Ooh, AND it went up without the name being changed (I must've changed the wrong one).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep good Legs.!!!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Why, thank you young sir!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess you're not visiting Troyes itself, or I'd have suggested the Municipal camp site off Rue Roger Salengro.

It's basic, cheap as chips, a one mile stroll into the wooden bits of the town, and it also has a freezing cold swimming pool. 

 

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't Troyes the place that boasts its old town centre is in the shape of a champagne cork? My husband and I, looking at the displayed map, could see nothing but a penis!

Apart from that, a really lovely stop!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes that's the town.

We visited because someone raved about it's beauty, but I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To us it was just pleasant. 

Our pitch on the Municipal site was huge, which is why I remember it. 

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yesterday I woke up to another fabulous day so decided to stay. Took the bike in to Lusigny (10km) - all under my own steam except the last 100m. There's an excellent cycle track most of the way. 

I decided on the way back that since I'd a fairly heavy bag on my back and there was a bit of an incline that I deserved some help. Boy, she can fairly fly on maximum assistance!! So I got the exercise and the wind in my hair (thro the cycle helmet!) without the exhaustion - result! There wasn't anything to see in Lusigny itself except this art installation in the canal by a local boy dun good. There was some parking beside it and there had been a couple of MHs when I passed the previous day. But because of the design there's a lot of (magnified) noise from the falling water and I reckon you'd spend most of the night on the loo!

There's a pizzeria opposite the campsite, open only weekends at this time, and only from 7.30, but there's a wee bar beside it for those who come to enjoy the lake.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's the artwork - there's a pendulum hanging from the middle into the depths.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Here's the artwork - there's a pendulum hanging from the middle into the depths.


The picture won't open for me on Safari or Google Chrome ???


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jan


The same for me however if I use Firefox on my Macbook Air and I try to open Jeans last Picture post I get a result eventually.


I initially get the same screen as you are showing After a few seconds it jumps to a bigger Black Square with the revolving cog, then it stops as a Big Black square but with a minute image in the corner. If I click on the Minute image it reverts back to show Jeans Post with the Thumb nail in it then suddenly the picture opens up perfectly. 

It started doing this with Jeans Legs Picture. Who knows?????



Nice picture Jean


Doug


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmm..... I wondered if the legs were the 1st compressed pic, but not so. But it was the 1st with the original, very long, name left intact. So I'll try another, compressing AND shortening name. I'll crack this yet!

Try these for size. If my parking by the canal at Choignes outside Chaumont, and one of the 'tours' which house the staircase to the 1st floor in these old houses.

Strangely, the pics said they loaded successfully, then went blank....


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean 



They opened in Firefox in the same way as I described before but I am losing the will to live waiting for them to open using Safari. 



Doug


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nope, not on Safari or Google Chrome, the wheel just keeps turning turning turning,
I'm not downloading Firefox for your pictures Jean :grin2:
I can see the little ones OK, the stairs look upside down :frown2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Same for me from 'The Legs'!
Windows 10...Edge.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Same for me on my Android mobile using chrome, although all photos are upright on my device. 

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, my legs have obviously banjaxed the whole shooting match!! Try this one which I won't compress at all - I'm having a posh French meal sponsored by my son for Mother's Day. This isn't the meal! Just the amuse bouche, on the house. It was some concoction from beetroot (v nice) and a biscotte parmesan (gorgeous!)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

That worked for me on Safari.

Terry


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean

And for me in Safari. Also it opened up quickly not after a prolonged gear wheel turning. What have you done !!!!! Only have half a glass of wine???

Doug


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like a scone to me Jean :grin2: You didn't put that red thing in your mouth from the spoon did you?:surprise:

Clear pic. on Safari, I wonder if I´ll bump into the two boys.>


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

OK on Edge....now where are those legs>


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like I'll just have to do without the compression - no point in putting up pics if folk can't see them.


Dougaitken said:


> Only have half a glass of wine???
> 
> Doug


It was rather a large one! They didn't do a carafe and at that time of day I wasn't up for half a bottle! 


JanHank said:


> You didn't put that red thing in your mouth from the spoon did you?/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png


To be honest Jan, I wasn't quite sure how to tackle it! So used my fork to get most of it, then spooned the last - hopefully no-one was looking! I hate waste!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

BTW, I'm at an aire by the canal in Richardménil, just south of Nancy. It has free electricity for 4. That lovely restaurant, Au Bon Accueil, is not far and there are walks round the lakes and along the canal. I walked back to Richardménil this afternoon and up to the local church - boy, you need to be fit to get up there! Even the mobility ramp to the church gate would have you rolling backwards! The surrounding graveyard is one of the best-kept I've seen in years. There was house with a disintegrating 'brick' wall. I assume it's been a form of insulation that's gone wrong. Bet the owners are pig-sick.

I was at the furthest point of my walk when the heavens opened. Still, I'd had the sense to put on the wetgear.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why did they always build churches on hills? perhaps they thought the prayers wouldn't be heard better, not so far to go.:laugh:

Is it possible for someone, other than you Jean, to put a map on here and show me how far into your journey you are.
Everyone seems to know where you are cept me :crying: I say someone else to save you wasting your Data Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Why did they always build churches on hills?


Christians always seem to delight in suffering!

Here's 1 I did earlier - sod the expense!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not at all the way I expected to see you travel for Croatia Jean, but I'm only seeing a tiny map at the Kindle just now, I'll have a better idea on the big screen.

I don't know why I'm not being notified of new posts on this thread.😡


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So, Nancy was a bit of a damp squib. I went first of all to pick up gas and came upon a height restriction. I couldn't see any other way in 😕 Fortunately I'd a second one mapped out so went there, picked up the gas, drove into the centre of Nancy - which was quite a thing. Found myself on the left of the road quite often when they had a bus lane to the right and I kept having to tell myself, when it becomes two lanes for me I have to move over. Anyway my intended parking was taken over by a huge, and I mean huge, fair so that was it. I selected what I thought was where I planned for my overnight stop on the outskirts of Nancy but I actually ended up back at the gas station! TT often stores places as Unknown road, and I obviously chose the wrong unknown road! So gave it all up as a bad job and headed for a little place on the way to Strasbourg - Lunéville. I will investigate around here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some pics of Lunéville. I'm parked next the uni library. I thought I'd company for the night but he was only visiting the library!

The 2nd pic is the organ of the main church - it's designed as some kind of baroque theatre and the pipes are actually arranged round the columns.


And look at the length of the list of those of the parish lost in WW1. So sobering. Along with a long list at the synagogue of those lost to the death camps in WW2. The synagogue is a 17thC building and the 1st to be built in France since the 13th C.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally scoffed the last of your delicious cake Jean. Thank you and hope you bring more next time.

Ray & Prue.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Finally scoffed the last of your delicious cake Jean. Thank you and hope you bring more next time.
> 
> Ray & Prue.


Well at least tell us what sort of cake it was Raymond, don't be mean.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The dark Tea Bread you brought from Ireland Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, today carried on where yesterday left off. Lunéville was a lovely wee place and the parking from Park4night was excellent (no facilities but quiet and convenient). Today I set off for Molsheim but when the snow started to lie on the road I decided to park up for a couple of hours till it passed. Then when I got to Molsheim I was all round the place with diversions and then found no spaces on the parking area. So - straight on to Kehl, just across the river (and border) from Strasbourg. It's a paid aire, reasonably convenient - once I found it, Kehl has recently extended the tram that runs to Strasbourg but they obviously haven't apprised TT of the changes to the road system. 

I walked in to the TO where he gave me a library of info which I had to digest over my 1st German coffee (twice the size but less than twice the price of a French coffee - tho service was a bit more dour). Then I dandered, and walked back into France over the beautiful Passarelle des deux rives. I tried to find where hubby and I had stayed on the French side a few years ago but no sign. I did find the equestrian centre tho - last time we'd been parked so the horsey activity was our TV! (Had none then, have none now) Can't put up any pics as Internet is virtually non-existent.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Well, today carried on where yesterday left off. Lunéville was a lovely wee place and the parking from Park4night was excellent (no facilities but quiet and convenient). Today I set off for Molsheim but* when the snow started to lie on the road* I decided to park up for a couple of hours till it passed. Then when I got to Molsheim I was all round the place with diversions and then found no spaces on the parking area. So - straight on to Kehl, just across the river (and border) from Strasbourg. It's a paid aire, reasonably convenient - once I found it, Kehl has recently extended the tram that runs to Strasbourg but they obviously haven't apprised TT of the changes to the road system.
> 
> I walked in to the TO where he gave me a library of info which I had to digest over my 1st German coffee (twice the size but less than twice the price of a French coffee - tho service was a bit more dour). Then I dandered, and walked back into France over the beautiful Passarelle des deux rives. I tried to find where hubby and I had stayed on the French side a few years ago but no sign. I did find the equestrian centre tho - last time we'd been parked so the horsey activity was our TV! (Had none then, have none now) Can't put up any pics as Internet is virtually non-existent.


You certainly are having a variety of weather Jean, shorts a couple of days ago????
It´s going to reach 21° here today, its been almost summer weather for a few days.

Schwarzwald looks as if it´s in for a cooler week ahead than us.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And still cold Jan. Strasbourg is delightful. I did a tour of the EU Parliament - what a to-do I had to get past security. Their equipment didn't seem to recognise my driving licence NOR my passport! I asked were they putting the UK out early?! It was very interesting. I apologised for Farage. And for Paisley before him! The 2 ladies did say that debate in the chamber is normally very calm and dignified. But when Brexit comes up everyone gets very agitated. 

I did the walking tour with audioguide (€5.50) from the TO and that was well worthwhile. The Little France area is so-called after the hospital in the area, which was so-called because it treated so much of the 'French' disease (syphilis) although apparently the French call it the Naples disease! The architecture was also fascinating! 

Today I came back to have a look at the Alsace museum (3€50) and again, well worth it. 

Their transport is great. An all-day, all forms of transport ticket is 4€50,and the simple return 3€50.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for apologising Jean. Someone should.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Me among the big boys!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Enjoying your tales, Jean! Safe travels.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I left Kehl before 8 - there's a first! and made my way to Neuhausen ob Eck where there's an open air museum of buildings that they have brought from around the area. It was a lovely aire overlooking wide fields, with free electricity. The houses in the museum were massive, 3-4 stories with big attics above and wide areas to the side, within the house, for animals, feed, utensils, equipment. There was also an exhibition on the German civilians after the war; I hadn't realised that they had been purged from the likes of Poland, the Western areas of Russia, and they were pushed over to become refugees in their own country - thousands upon thousands of people on the move. I spent the entire day there - they've a restaurant onsite. Their coffee was cold - sent it back;she'd brought some awful fizzy water - sent that back and got instead a glass of tap water that was warmer than the coffee had been! Their lunch was *huge* and tasty - jägerschnitzel. But their housewine was fizzy...?! Intentionally so, I think.

From there I drove to Hymer in Bad Waldsee, hoping that they could fix my wiper problem and rattling door where my dealer has failed to do so. But unlike with a friend a few years ago, they weren't biting. So, on to Messingen. I posted a birthday card to Austria, which is only about 40m away, cost €3.70!! It's a nice walk from the aire down by the river. Aire got pretty busy later on.

The 1st pic below was above the school rooms in the museum. With the manacles attached to the floor, and a filthy bed, I thought Crikey, the teachers didn't take any prisoners back then. Then it dawned on me that the school rooms were actually in the Rathaus (town hall) so that *would* have been for prisoners! Pic 2 the aire in Neuhausen, pic 3 the aire in Messingen - which is apparently where the 1st declaration of human rights was declared back in the 1520s by the peasants, ruthlessly put down by the nobles with the encouragement of one Martin Luther.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I left Memmingen (not Messingen as I wrote previously) with no breakfast - I'd a thumping headache (most unusual for me) and felt quite sick. I just hoped I wouldn't throw up at the wheel!

Parked up near the Japanese gardens in Munich and took the metro in to Marienplatz. What a lovely place to sit and people-watch. I got speaking to a retired English/French teacher. Her father was imprisoned for 7yrs by the Russians for being in the German airforce. Her mother was Russian. She said, a propos of nothing in particular, 'It's so nice to leave home and know that you can go back.' That certainly added to my feeling that many Germans have a 'rootlessness' - whether it be the German citizens who were shipped away because they weren't 'up to standard' or those Germans deported from an adopted country because they were no longer wanted. Her simple statement made me so ashamed of our own hostile environment at home, and also the desperation to leave Europe. Even 70-odd years after the war she was still saying, of today, how precious it was to have peace.

Oops, this is a travel blog - it wasn't meant to get maudlin.

Pics: 
1. The Rathaus in Marienplatz. 
2. The moving characters that accompany the noon chimes
3. A super market in town - those fruit n veg certainly know how to stand to attention!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

After Munich I'd a couple of nights on a campsite just in the north of Salzburg - easy walk down to the bus (not *quite* so easy on the way back when you've walked the legs off you!)

I discovered Rick Steves' audio walks in Europe and I found his Salzburg one excellent. Obviously you can't see everything but he gives you a very good flavour. I discovered the Austrians also serve their coffee half cold. Even when you say Zehr, zehr heiss. And the Austrians are no more keen to accept cards for payment than the Germans. Apparently the banks charge too much and there's a lot of paperwork to it.??

If I could find the thread on the starling card I would update it to say it seems very easy to use. I can transfer money electronically (I use my mobile data, thinking that is more secure than using WiFi - I certainly wouldn't use someone else's WiFi) and it's there almost immediately. I did find the 1st ATM I tried in Salzburg wanted to charge me €4 for the privilege. I declined and used another ATM attached to a bank I knew of - no charge. 

I met 2 British couples who informed me a set of 7 grave plaques were a woman and her 6 husbands - wow! Only after they'd gone on did I notice there were 2 herren and 5 Frauen. Turns out it was a man, his 4 wives, and his parents. I met the group later n we decided his story was much better!!

Today I drove to Leizen - non-motorway. Thank goodness I got that sorted out cis I realised last night that you need a vignette, otherwise a big fine!!

What a lovely journey - SO much more interesting than the motorway! Thro the typically Austrian views, discrete sharp-topped mountains, lots of snow still about even just a little back from the roads and some 2-3' deep. 

Why is it that in the heavy-snow areas of France you get very steep roofs, whereas here you get the wider, shallower roofs? 

Liezen doesn't have a lot going for it, regarding culture, but the lass in the TO (once I found it) was lovely. The town provides a parking area, tho no facilities.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your weather looks a tiny bit warmer than ours Jean, but not a lot.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Why, when I open your images do I get a message about "Sexy Russian Babes Looking For Manchester Men" and something like an egg if you need help in bed??!!??

What have you and Hans been up to??


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It must be your Irish phone Jean because Terry found some Russian girl when he opened another post image photo 😂 I can't find anything like that😡


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> It must be your Irish phone Jean because Terry found some Russian girl when he opened another post image photo 😂 I can't find anything like that😡


Me thinks thou does protest too much madam. >

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha! Maybe Terry fancies a Russian babe, but I'll pass on that!

And as for the egg.... shows my innocence!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Me thinks thou does protest too much madam. >
> 
> Terry


Well I keep looking to see if I can find a young man who wants an older woman as a dancing partner, no luck yet, I'll keep trying.:laugh:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Well I keep looking to see if I can find a young man who wants an older woman as a dancing partner, no luck yet, I'll keep trying.:laugh:


We would open a crowdfund to send Barry over..... but on second thoughts he's not that young and his knees ara banjacked, oh nearly forgot the gout.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw this Puch in an electrical shop in Liezen - and lo and behold there's a Puch museum in Judenburg where I am today. I suspect some of you guys would be drooling over it!

The drive down today was again really lovely. We criss-crossed the motorway for a while then struck up into the mountains. 

The aire is down by the swimming pool. It costs €8 (+€1.20pp tourist tax). Seems expensive for what it is. There is a tap with a hose that just lies on the ground and there's supposed to be somewhere to drop waste and empty toilet but I couldn't see it. You get 10% off if you use the pool or sauna.

The Stadtmuseum is well worth a visit - and it's free! 

I've noticed a couple of cases where a crucifix in a church is covered with a blue drape. I'm assuming it's to do with Lent. Is it an RC tradition? It wasn't every crucifix in the church - just one.

Oops, nearly forgot to add the Puch.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It is a Catholic tradition Jean, but Hans has no idea why, Internet will tell us if we're that interested which I personally am not, curious maybe 😊


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like the vicar was drying his trousers.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Looks like the vicar was drying his trousers.
> 
> Ray.


Haha! I did look it up and it's an old tradition when all crucifixes n statues were covered up in Passion tide - the last 2 weeks of Lent - to concentrate the mind on the suffering Christ. I would have thought that a very good reason to leave the crucifix UNcovered.

On my way from Judenburg this morning *everybody* is carrying bunches of budding branches - Palm Sunday.

What a drive! Not much to see to begin with (very heavy mist) and no snow around at all. Then we started climbing seriously. The mist got more n more dense till visibility was down to maybe 50m in places. Then I see the snow on the roadside trees, then on the ground... But nothing for it but to keep going. Visibility improved tremendously once I'd crested the summit. Then it was all downhill (literally!) and I could smell the clutch tho I couldn't hear it cos of my ears needing to pop! At one point when I was negotiating a steep, narrow, downhill chicane road Louise (satnav) says 'Turn around where possible!'. They could probably hear me laughing in Belfast!!

Arrived in Voitsberg - alles ist geschlossen! But that doesn't stop me wandering, and climbing the very steep and long hill to the old fortress. And that's where they have the old folk's home!! You certainly wouldn't be going for a dander - you'd need a pulley to get back up!

I then climbed the other side of the valley to get to the Schloss which advertises itself as doing the best baked chicken in the region. But all is cold today. And what I thought was grated cheese was grated horseradish - that fairly cleared out the sinuses!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My cold lunch


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear Jean, that made me laugh about the horse radish, must have given your taste buds a shock.

Personal question, I notice you often say `we´, memories or have you picked up a travel mate? :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet it's me an my Hymer.
I also like horseradish with anything bland.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I bet it's me an my Hymer.
> I also like horseradish with anything bland.
> 
> Ray.


Clear orf, if she was picking anyone up it would be someone young and fit who could fetch and carry, not an old dote the likes of you. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boo hoo.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, WWII has broken out!

Not sure where I mentioned 'we' Jan but absolutely not!! 

As my husband used to say (as a joke - I think!!) if God forgives me this time I'll never do it again! 

Yes, as Ray says, much more likely to be my Hymer and me. 

And Ray, I also like horseradish - just not the amount I had on my fork!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Oops, WWII has broken out!
> 
> Not sure where I mentioned 'we' Jan but absolutely not!!
> 
> ...


_and then WE started climbing again_, one example, so I guess yes, you are talking about you and the Hymer :grin2:

waddaya mean WW11 broken out _again_, mine and Raymonds war on words started a long while ago, I don't know who is winning :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Me. ……………………………………………………………………………………….. mind you I am used to loosing.!!!!:crying:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes Jan, it is just me and the Hymer (who is female BTW - Thelma) - much less trouble than a new man!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I moved on from Voitsberg to Graz where I spent a very pleasant couple of days with my nephew and his family, then came down to this parking at Gabersdorf. I wondered how it was going to take me 1hr25 to do 50km but the traffic in Graz was dreadful - and it did. 

It's lovely here - small, well-stocked lake (or 1 fish very determined to end it all) and a restaurant with nice food (and hot coffee!) There's also wine tasting less than 10mins away. But best of all, the sunshine is back! There is free electricity but it's too far away without parking on the grass. There is a toilet dump, and water available but again, over the grass which is a bit wet still. 

There's a guy on his own in a massive Carthago but we haven't said more than hello, goodbye.... I do miss being able to converse in the language. I don't know how I'll get on in Croatia!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gamlitz was next - parking in an adventure area with lots for the family to get involved in; not really for me but my Graz family were coming down to take me for a meal at their favourite restaurant and a wine tasting at their favourite winery. 

Today I had a really lovely drive thru the valleys and hills, crossing the border (which does have a 'post' but it was closed) to reach Zalec. I was struck how green the landscape was, and the masses of dandelions looked amazing. 

There's a beer fountain in Zalec. You buy a special mug for €8 with a microchip in the base. Then you can can have 6x100ml of beer from the 6 different ones on offer. There were no seats available and even if there were they weren't comfy looking so I passed on that. The lady in the info bureau was lovely and helped me with a few Slovenian words like hallo (it sounds like zdravo). Unfortunately when I used it in the bread shop she hadn't a clue what I was saying! It's nice parking here, at the beginning of a walking area - round the lake, up the hills. It's very popular with the locals - and I discovered there's a café when I went up to the lake this evening. I'm heading for Ljubljana tomorrow so I'll be there for Easter morning.

Photos:
1. Gamlitz parking (€20, water and electricity extra)
2. Zalec parking
3. Sun going down over the lake
4. I think this lady has mastitis


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

knockers on wood.:grin2: takes on a new meaning.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very good Jan!

Now in Ljubljana - another lovely drive (all non-motorway). Lovely houses, alpine style. No sign of poverty, even coming into the city. Most of the roads were good surfaces, some bits seeking out all the shakes n rattles of the Hymer. 

I'm parked in the Tivoli gardens and of course, being Easter Saturday, it's bunged. But I discovered what looks like the dedicated MH area, up a hill facing you as you go in.

I shall investigate the tourist information shortly.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ljubljana - walked the legs off myself today! Parked in the Tivoli gardens.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Did you find that the choice of vegetables was poor Jean ?

Ljubljana is beautiful though 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, there's certainly plenty veg available in that market! But they don't tend to serve meat n 2 veg as we do (or did!)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not long after writing that I'd a lovely meal at a Turistica farm restaurant which allows MHs to park - it was lamb stew with potatoes n spinach! Preceded by an onion and bean soup (and possibly sauerkraut, as there was a sharpness in there) and followed by a slab of cake, a bit like Swiss roll but heavier and square. Had sultanas, nuts and possibly honey;quite heavy. That with 25cl house wine was about €17.
In that area there was a mix of 'just-managing' (judging by the housing) and the obscenely rich with their new, massive houses behind electric iron gates. When I left next morning a deer ran across my path.

I crossed into Croatia - and had to show my passport to both the Slovenians and the Croatians. I wonder why a manned border there? 

The Croatians have ridiculously low speed limits - and that's coming from someone who likes to take her time. 50k/hr on stretches that could easily take 80. And 30s where 50 would have been fine. Mind you, they're not very good at holding to their own side of the road coming round bends so maybe there's a reason for the low limits. 

I've visited Motovun, Novigrad and Poreč. It was my nephew who encouraged me to visit Istria rather than head further east to Hungary. While they're certainly very pretty, and interesting, they're rather too commercialised for me. I can imagine they'd be absolutely hooching in the summer. 

Wildcamping is not allowed in Croatia and parking is generally paying - tho this large area for MHs outside Poreč is, unexpectedly, free till May 1st.

Photos 
1. Parking at the Turistica restaurant
2. Lilac a full month ahead of itself
3. Parking at Motovun - it's a long climb to the top!
4. Novigrad 
5. Poreč


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I found it cabbage, and well more cabbage

Still I learnt a really good dressing 

For cabbage 

It seemed much like Prague 

But it could have been the season we were there

So now travel the beautiful coast

Drop to the campsites on the Adriatic 

Take care on the gradients down, or more importantly up

The people on these-small campsites are brilliant 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mint sauce is my answer to cabbage. Makes it bearable.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think maybe I've had overload of pretty Adriatic towns - I was stopping at one, en route to staying at another.

At least yesterday I *tried* to visit Vrsar. The road was up but not completely closed so I followed a few bikers round it - and found myself going up n up ever-narrowing roads in Fontana. Decided rather quickly to abandon that!

I did find Vrsar by an internal route, and after that, came on to Rovinj which is post-card beautiful. I was late in cycling in as I'd a problem with my awning which wouldn't extend - took ages to fix, with the help of a bench borrowed from the German outfit in the pic - what a machine! Bought new, in that format, 27yrs ago. It does 25l/100km (very roughly 12mpg). They're a group from all over Germany, never met before, on a 16 day trip. The driver was the 1st person this trip to mention Brexit!

Free (and good) WiFi for 6hrs a day, so an opportunity to upload photos.

1. Poreč 
2. Vrsar
3. Gorgeous Morgan in Vrsar
4. Rovinj
5. Rovinj
6. Touring German outfit
7. Presumably they exclude you if you sleepwalk!


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean

That brought back memories. I had a 1986 4 seater version of that Morgan which was the same colour. When I sold it the new owner lived on the outskirts of Paris. 

Had it for 11 years during which it depreciated by £37.50.

Doug


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It has UK badges on the side of the bonnet - maybe it is yours!! It's beautifully preserved!


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean

It isn't mine as the one I had was a four seater so the Spare Wheel is more vertical at the back.. I have difficulty driving a 2 seater as the Dashboard is slightly lower so my knees get stuck behind the Facia when I try to change gear or brake etc.

You seem to be having a great time.

Doug


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The small campsites that border the Adriatic are just that Jean 

Not a town or village 

The people local, much is holiday owned but always some space 

They are mostly small a cove cut out by the sea 

Just you and the sea , literally on your doorstep 

Relax and swim , and shadow did 

The people great 

I don’t think we met an English couple throughout our time in Croatia 

But then again we never spend much time in towns 

The people were great from the young lorry driver on the building site close by that drove our van up the steep bending hill when we were stuck 

Who almost accepted my offer to exchange him for Albert >

Would accept no money for his help , even though he had to walk back 

Beautiful people, beautiful country 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Doug, the difficulty for me driving a 2-seater would be getting out!.! I think it would be a 'roll out on to your knees' job!! Not quite the élan of when I was in my twenties! 

And yes, I am thoroughly enjoying the trip. I made myself slow down today and have stayed on at the same site for a 2nd night - think it's done me good. Except I got thoroughly soaked biking back after my morning foray followed by a gorgeous goulash. 

Sandra, I think I've met only 1 English couple since I hit France a month ago! (Well, apart from Ray n Prue!) So I'll not miss them. I'm not sure how I'll do with just sea n quiet but there's only 1 way to find out!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh they are not quiet Jean 

The talk with you all the time

Watch the faces , smile or frown 

Mirror and suddenly you find you haven’t a clue what they are talking about 

But you are beginning to understand who they are 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I can't pick up on the Croatian language at all. Even when I wrote it down phonetically, from what someone was telling me, it still made no sense to the next person I said hallo to!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Yes, I can't pick up on the Croatian language at all. Even when I wrote it down phonetically, from what someone was telling me, it still made no sense to the next person I said hallo to!


If you write in English on Google translate, the translation you can listen to.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour.......86.376.6......0....1.......3.kV99+ZEh+YQ=


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s just a meeting of people

A smile is a smile

A frown a frown 

And we pass on 

Each to our own way 

But we remember the person we couldn’t understand ,how kind they were 

And a
What a lovely smile

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> If you write in English on Google translate, the translation you can listen to.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour.......86.376.6......0....1.......3.kV99+ZEh+YQ=


That's interesting Jan - I have, and use, the Google translate app and it doesn't have the listening option for Croatia (or for Slovenian if I remember rightly). The camera works for Croatian tho.

I found the camera really useful when I was in a German museum with no info in English. I can sometimes get the sense of what's being said but the camera makes it so much quicker. You still have to work it out a bit, but it's generally very helpful.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But remember 

I lived in a country where I found the language difficult for many years

And I learnt to communicate 

I love to communicate 

So I did it by watching people’s expressions 

When they would say

She doesn’t speak Hebrew

But she understands every word 

And of course I didn’t 

But I understood the importance of what they were communicating , the sorrow the joy , after all did it not mirror my own experience of life?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I think the 2 things that most help with learning a language are total immersion - and a younger brain than I have!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That's interesting Jan - I have, and use, the Google translate app and it doesn't have the listening option for Croatia (or for Slovenian if I remember rightly). The camera works for Croatian tho.
> 
> I found the camera really useful when I was in a German museum with no info in English. I can sometimes get the sense of what's being said but the camera makes it so much quicker. You still have to work it out a bit, but it's generally very helpful.


What camera? How can a camera help with language?
If you tap the loudspeaker on the translation you hear the spoken word.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's an excellent facet of the translate app which I discovered only last year. You point the camera (launched from within the app) at the text, aligning it with a box on the screen... and it translates simultaneously!! Wonderful use of tech.

It works best with discrete words, as in a menu, but it was still incredibly helpful with the info boards in the museum. I guess it helps when you've a basic knowledge of the language.

I was able to say Thank you (and be understood!) in Pula this morning. 

And I picked up a German man at the campsite, on the bus, in town.... Think he was following me!

Photos:
1. Outside the campsite at Pula (I'm just visible to the right of the nearest tree trunk
2. The arch of the Sergians
3. Temple of Augustus, 1st roman emperor. Built between 2BC and 14AD. It has of course been restored over the centuries but I'm constantly amazed by the culture and abilities of those, and earlier times, in India, Egypt.... when you consider how barbaric we were in the middle ages.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That German man has just found me on the campsite!!

He lives in Pula, near the site and it turns out he's Croatian but speaks good German. Anyway, a dander round the campsite must be his evening constitutional. He doesn't hang around long and I don't find him creepy - yet!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And I met him again next day after I'd been a short walk for a paddle, came back to the campsite for a coffee before I'd leave and there he was, in his 'usual' seat. We blethered over my coffee - turns out we both speak French, he much more fluently than me. I wondered did he think I was stalking HIM?!

Then I drove up to Mošćenička Draga - Central roads to start with, then the narrow winding coastal roads with loads of cyclists (it was Sunday after all). I enjoyed it. 

Donned the wet gear and headed to the front. Quite a few bars and restaurants, not much else, but a lovely view over the water - which got greyer and greyer then we had the crashing, bashing thunder directly overhead, tho not much lightning.

I got well n truly soaked on the way home and my waterproof/breathable walking shoes are no longer waterproof 😣. I'd washed them before leaving home (1st time, but I DID use the proper liquid). Ah well, they don't owe me anything.

I hung all the wet stuff in the loo, turned up the heating, opened the top vent a bit and closed the door - worked a treat and kept all the damp out of the living quarters.

I'm now on a farm camping at Zalužnica, ready to go to Plitvitce National Park tomorrow. I'd a real mix of a journey today - coastal, windy roads, a bit of motorway, thro hills covered with trees of such a variety of greens, climbing, climbing over whatever hills they were... I thought there was something wrong with the engine to begin with cos the road wasn't obviously going uphill - but it obviously was!

The host has just brought me a plum brandy (of his own making) - by jove it's strong! 

I met a Welsh couple just as I was leaving the site this morning - that's only the 2nd British outfit since I left home! I offloaded my various MH mags. Not anyone from here?

Photos:
1. Pula - a sarcophagus, just lying around the park!
2. Loads of tortoises in the monastery garden
3. Vertigo! 
4. The arena - I changed my mind about the 'cultured Romans'!
5. A stop en route today at Novi Vinodolski - you'd think that church would be easy to find, wouldn't you? You'd be wrong. Didn't!
6. My view tonight. Looks a bit skew-whiff, and that was *before* the schnapps arrived!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

plitvvitch is beautiful as long as knees are strong 

Have you met the wolves and bears yet?

Or just the signs ?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I really enjoyed my day at Plitvice. No I didn't meet the bears or wolves - TG!

I found the information available pretty poor - a very small-scale map, with no indication as to how far a walk was, or how long it was likely to take. Nor information about which path to follow. I eventually came across that info at the end of my 1st walk, on a billboard.

But I found it impressive. I took advantage of both buses (in different directions) and the boat but I was still walking a good few hours. I was surprised how many people there were with some walking disability, but they seemed to be managing. 

It's a pity the sun wasn't shining as the arresting aquamarine colour of the water was very much muted. 

Gosh, the old folk (especially the women) have very little idea of how to behave on a narrow boardwalk (mostly with no safety rails). They'd stop for a natter, or for taking photos, blocking everyone else.

There's something magnificent about the noise of tumbling water. 

At the end of the day I returned to find a bus parked right in front of me n no sign of the driver. At least it gave me time to check out where to stop for the night. I managed to get out when the adjacent bus moved off. 

I've parked on a large parking area mentioned in search4sites and it should be safe enough - there have been police on duty at the intersection all day. No idea what they're looking for but the only thing I've seen them stop were a couple of white vans and an accompanying car.

1. The highest waterfall - pretty stunning 
2. The uppermost lake - it's all downhill from there, literally!
3. The boat to take you back to the start. 
4. Some of the minor waterfalls, which are pretty impressive when you're close up
5. My neighbours tonight


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks beautiful Jean.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh 

You are taking us ,back on our trip Jean

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulous Jean. You certainly get about and your monies worth. Your amazing.!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder to myself, would I have the nerve to do as you are doing if I were left alone.
Do you ever feel nervous Jean?
When you see something outstanding, beautiful, funny, or sad, you have nobody to share the feeling with.
I think you and Viv are very brave.


The area you are in is where Hans keeps talking about visiting, not the sea side bits :laugh: he doesn't like the sea side, says you can only look one way and thats back.>


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think I do feel nervous Jan. Except sometimes just a day or so before taking off for a big trip n I think What am I DOING?! But then I get on the road n I'm loving it.

Michael n I used to talk about whether we'd continue if one of us was left. I always thought I would but he used to say he'd need to take 4 women with him 😉 He was pretty restricted in what he could do n never did any of the driving so really, I was well-placed to continue.

And no, you don't have anyone with you to share there things with, but that's where I find viber so useful (same as WhatsApp but it doesn't belong to FB!) - I've already updated the family n friends about the wee dog getting a lift on the handlebars of a motorbike (at some speed!) as I was driving into town. And I always send them my location so they can see where I am on Google Maps - and also, if anything should go wrong, where to start looking for me!

I'm at an absolutely beautiful parking area (not official) in Knin. The town itself is pretty run-down (very) but the view from my parking, and from the fortress above it, are amazing.

I've loved the driving thro Austria, Slovenia and Croatia. I'm not sure how I'll be when I hit Dubrovnik n come back up the coast - might be a bit like Hans, n hanker for the inner roads.

Photos:
1. My parking at Knin 
2. Aerial shot of the fortress - my parking is just beside the bridge at the top of the photo 
3. Surrounding mountains


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I discovered the reason why so many of the buildings are demolished inside tho the walls are (by and large) still standing: Knin was a centre for the Serbian-Croats' rising against the new Croatian state in the early 90's and they indulged in ethnic cleansing - those who weren't killed were forced into other areas of Croatia. Then when the Croats got the upper hand mid-90s they did their own bit of bludgeoning of the Serbs. I wonder did the Croats come back to live here? And if they did, did they just move into the newer area of the city?

Another view of the parking. 

I've opened another thread looking for parking for tomorrow - it's really thin on the ground inland!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I ended up parked on the forecourt of a Tommy supermarket at Seslanovac (with their permission). There were just NO places to park. At one stage I thought I was heading for a sports stadium, thought that's got to be worth a try, ended up in someone's new-build with a very overhanging roof and little room to turn.

There were loads of cement mixers and heavy lorries going back and forth all day, and everyone in Seslanovac greets everyone else with a peep of the horn, so quiet it is not. 

The flowing day's driving was NOT a joy - really narrow, twisty roads and I was expecting to meet those cement mixers head on but I never did - they must've turned off somewhere very early. Then my intended stop (after a longish - for me - drive) was unsuitable as the heavy olive branches had overgrown the entrance and I wouldn't have got in without scratches. So on I went to my next stop south of Dubrovnik, at Srebreno.

What a great time I've had yesterday and today in the old town. The bus is just a minute away and it takes about 20mins. You've then HUNDREDS of steps - down to, in, around, up the walls - everywhere! But it's all good anaerobic exercise! I'm glad I did the walls yesterday as there was sunshine. Today it was grey and wet but I spent my time in the museums and churches so that worked well. And was able to buy an umbrella, not being prepared for the weather. I'd a really lovely meal of seabream baked with vegetables in a parchment parcel.

Last night I'd climbed what was like thousands of steps to get to the bus stop. Tonight I walked round the outside of the walls and it was so much easier - especially after a long day.

This camperstop has showers with just curtains - and I mean there are no doors! And you're facing the washing up area, and it's blowing a hooley so said curtains are not going to stay put... So no shower tonight!

Photos:
1. From the old port
2. Looking up at St Ignatius 
3. The pantile roofs of the old town 

I can't seem to access photos that I backed up on café WiFi this morning....


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Jean

Did you drive through Bosnia, if so were there any issues at the border, what about insurance


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks a bit cloudy Jean. Is it warm?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You Are Amazing Girl 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

kabundi said:


> Jean
> 
> Did you drive through Bosnia, if so were there any issues at the border, what about insurance


I only drove through the short bit of the coast road - no bother at all, except the queue at the northern border was ages long, like 20mins or so? All the ones going north were BH, the ones going south HK. Presumably it balances out over the day.

I was going to say I know why the BH ones were going north - for fuel. It was 1.10/l in HK, 2.10 in BH. But I realise I've no idea what the currency is in BH so it might actually be a bargain!

I would have liked to look at Mostar, Sarajevo but with only 3rd party insurance decided against it. 


raynipper said:


> Looks a bit cloudy Jean. Is it warm?
> 
> Ray.


It was too cold to sit out for lunch Ray - tho some hardier souls were doing it - and by mid-afternoon there was plenty rain.

I was sitting in my shorts earlier tho in the shade of a tree on Autocamp Budima, an ACSI site. A bit disappointing as there's no view of the sea tho it's only 100m away. You really need good trekking sandals to walk on these beaches.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

[QUOTE

I would have liked to look at Mostar, Sarajevo but with only 3rd party insurance decided against it.

.[/QUOTE]

Assume you bought 3rd party insurance at Bosnia border. If so what was cost and in what currency. Do you have to buy another insurance on the way back?

Thanks


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

kabundi said:


> Assume you bought 3rd party insurance at Bosnia border. If so what was cost and in what currency. Do you have to buy another insurance on the way back?
> 
> Thanks


No, actually, I got a green card from my insurers before leaving UK. £20 but some insurers didn't charge I think.

Actually, I'm just assuming it's 3rd party.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, just checked. It covers same as whatever is compulsory cover in that country - which is not going to be comprehensive!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We just winged it 

What was the chance of a breakdown in those few miles

We stopped at the shop to buy a few things 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It wouldn't be a breakdown would worry me so much as an accident.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On Sunday I started my journey north. The azure seas were amazing. I stopped at Auto Kamp Budima near Baniči (ACSI)

It was a bit of a disappointment as there was no view of the sea, and the traffic arced round the rather small field and was pretty noisy. To be fair, neither that nor the thunder and lightning (apparently) kept me awake. And the beach, such as it is, is only a couple of hundred yards away. 

A couple of German cyclists came in late afternoon - they'd been on the road for 5 weeks, from Frankfurt, and might be on the road for a couple of years - RESPECT!! Actually, she looked exhausted. I'd forgotten just how minimal touring by bike is - and the tiny tent, minimal cooking facilities, everything in the open... 

A British van pulled in too and I thought I might've got a chat this morning but all was locked up. Perhaps they were out walking the hills. 

And that made me realise that I don't have the confidence to go walking the hills on my own. The last time I can remember was Simat de Valldigna, 3 years ago! And that's probably because I had done it when we travelled together, tho I was walking alone. I've no issue wandering round a town on my own. Not sure what that's about. 

I came on to another ACSI site at Podaca and had my 1st experience of vertical entry! But 1st I had to negotiate the 180° turn into the single-track entrance! And then the hairpin bend between levels.... Not for the faint-hearted! But I suspect I'll be flinging her onto sites by the end of my stay in Croatia.

And what a rain we had! And it turned pretty cold again.

Photos:
1. Safely onsite at Podaca
2. The view from the pitch
3. A lowering sky


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The last 2 pictures look the same to me Jean.😕


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, so they were Jan - here's the miserable sky! Actually, it's quite majestic I think.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A clouded sky is so interesting, it's nice to have clear blue now and then, but I/we enjoy watching the clouds change.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I've had a very exciting day so far! I couldn't get out of the previous site! I'd to give it some welly, going up a steep sharp left bend on a narrow road with trees on the left corner n a fence on the right. The wheels kept spinning, even when I used the traction+ button which, strangely enough, I read about just yesterday. 

Eventually I did, with everyone giving guidance but the smell from tyres n brakes was not pleasant. Then the last stretch madame said to give it plenty gas and don't stop. Was just about to do that when a white van appears to my left doing the same. She was there to tell me it was clear! 

Anyway, on to the next, and Louise takes me down a single-track dead-end that was also very steep. I'm not sure how I managed to turn in the space available, with the steepness.... But here I am. Every time I do a route on the satnav she warns me there may not be complete information for the area - she's not wrong!

Anyway, shocking rain from last night has gone, blue skies n sea and I'm off to explore 😉

I agree with you Jan about the clouds but right now it's lovely to see the blue again!

Photos:
1. Just up the road from my previous stop
2. View from the site
3. A nice wee walk along the front. I now know how the beaches look so pristine - 2 council workers picking up little twigs from the pebbles. 
4. These look the right size of boat to be messing about in, if you were so inclined!

It's a lovely spot. And I'm not worried about getting out again!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well now you will begin to understand Jean

What I’ve said about vertical down ways

The trouble occurs on the way up !

But that fantastic sea , the lovely people 

I’ll go again

Once shadow is no longer

If I’m still here 

I’ll take a plane 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I never disbelieved you Sandra but now I have the experience! The problem is, looking on google maps, you can't tell that a campsite is plastered to a vertical cliff face.

As you say, the people are lovely and determined to be helpful. 

Did you find there were lots of toilets with no way to secure them?! And sometimes never has been.

The sea has got pretty rough tonight - very unusual apparently.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another lovely picture Jean, what are you taking then with?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just my cheapie Redmi 4x


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Just my cheapie Redmi 4x


I have a little cannon that can be put in my pocket, Hans has a posh cannon cost 3 times as much as mine, he takes very few photos because he hasn't got a clue how to use it :grin2:


----------



## NTelmaut (May 7, 2019)

Happy trip!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have a little cannon that can be put in my pocket, Hans has a posh cannon cost 3 times as much as mine, he takes very few photos because he hasn't got a clue how to use it :grin2:


The best camera is the one thats always with you and ready to use.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's why the phone camera is so useful Ray - only one thing to carry.

Back in 2012 the kids decided I needed an upgrade to an old-fashioned camera I'd had for years, in preparation for my son's wedding. Why don't you get a smartphone? they said. No way, says I, what would I want with one of those?

And of course, within a year or so I had the smartphone, and the camera has been redundant since.

The lesson there is, listen to your kids when it comes to technology.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess because I rarely use my phone camera I can draw and shoot from the hip with my old Casio faster if needed. Plus the Casio can be placed on any flat surface or mini tripod to take group pics with me in shot. The 4 or 8GB SD cards are cheap enough to keep thousands of snaps filed into year or events. Waiting for someone to scroll through hundreds of pics on their phone to show a scene that we 'need' to see can take ages.
Plus if lost or damaged it's no big deal. Just fork out another $25 and voila back in business.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Out for a bike run this morning I stopped for coffee. I was just heading on, going to do the circular route that goes up into the hills, when I saw this Info place so went in to check how I'd missed a bit of the coastal route when it took me onto the main road. (apparently there are steps...) 

Anyway, I said I was doing the circular n she said maybe not a good idea at this time... Very hot.... I explained I had an electric bike. Then she said The snakes.... That was enough!!!

Photos:
1. View from my bike ride
2. Military manoeuvres offshore
3. More legs! Still way too cold for swimming - and not easy to paddle with the shifting pebble underfoot


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Theres those lovely legs again and such clear water.!! Found an Adder in the bedding plants here Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The water is amazingly clear Ray, everywhere.

Adder - that must've been what the missing pic was in the email! 

I can't say I'm fond of snakes of any description.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I never disbelieved you Sandra but now I have the experience! The problem is, looking on google maps, you can't tell that a campsite is plastered to a vertical cliff face.
> 
> As you say, the people are lovely and determined to be helpful.
> 
> ...


No never had the toilet experience Jan

And on the low campsites the toilets are always up

I rarely do up

Or to be fair my joints rarely do up

They have just as much trouble as a MH trying to get out of those delightful on the sea campsites back up that hill that brought us down

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Poor Albert does up

To empty the toilet 

And I would if I could but I can’t 

But I can still cook 

It will have to do 

And the hound from hell needed no one to walk him as he swam in the Adriatic Sea 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, it's all about compromise Sandra, and that seems a fair one to me.

Apparently there was rockslip on the road up around Podgora today so I'd to head south to Ploce then take the toll road on the other side of the mountains. It's a very pleasant motorway as motorways go but I find the driving a bit boring.

I'd set Louise to go to Omis via the Ploce entry and the Sestanovac exit. But she's not very good at 'vias' and she came off the exit before, and we went through the 4km tunnel Sveti Ilija. When she came out of that she must've been disorientated cos she was saying it was 2.5hrs, when it had been saying about half an hour! I'm glad I caught it on early otherwise I might've been back where I started.

The ACSI site here is huge, with lots of cabins on top of one another - not my normal place at all. But it's very pleasant and it's right on the shore - and on the flat! As often, I find it's cheaper for me NOT using the ACSI rate. 

I walked in to town n it's a strange mix of attractive (the surrounding hills, the river inlet with its boats) n ugly (the old communist-style blocks of flats which have definitely seen better days).

Photos:
1-4. The attractive Omis
5. The not-so-attractive Omis


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Found the TO in Omiš which does its best to hide itself! He pointed me to the old town which was a delight. I climbed towards the old defensive castle - chickened out of the last flight of steps which were incredibly steep - more worried about coming down! Enjoyed a grilled lamb and veg lunch which was wonderful - but absolutely massive. I brought a couple of chops home. 

Did a wash first thing n it was dry when I got home. Once the sun goes down the air is really pretty cold. I get changed out of my crops n summer top into long-sleeved thermal vest, top n thermal trousers! With down gilet n scarf!

Photos:
1. View from up the castle steps
2. Steps that defeated me
3. The fast-flowing river Cetina
4. Peace n calm at the end of the day. Omiš has a reasonable sandy beach so easier on the feet.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lazy start to the day (for me!) I will be heading for a campsite outside Split later.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So glad you are loving it Jean

Loved Split 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Split is amazing. It's like someone has taken a bag of ancient remains and a couple of bags of a bit more modern, mixed them up with a bag of cement and thrown it all out - whatever stuck to whatever else remained like that.

And I couldn't find my way round at all - but that didn't lose the joy of just wandering the old streets. I had a 'walking route from the TO but it was so hard to follow. Then when I did find an info board it often bore no relation to what was beside/in front of it and the photos didn't seem to match the text. 

But it's so quirky. I've booked a tour of Diocletian's Palace tomorrow. It was considerably cheaper in kuna than the equivalent in £. The girl in the TO was bemoaning the prevalence of ATMs which has happened just this last year according to her. She was interested to hear that it's the same all over Croatia.

I'm hoping to make it to mass in the cathedral tomorrow. I read somewhere that they only let locals in to pray - we shall see. I'm not RC but on the continent it's usually mass I end up at. 

Weather is due to be wet tomorrow. It was beautiful today.

Photos:
1. The polished marble streets of Split 
2. The front
3. Amazing old sulphur-Spa building
4. Some of that stuck-together-any-old-way stuff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Went to the 10am Mass in the cathedral. The guy outside seemed to think it very strange that a non-RC should want to attend Mass. I can see where he's coming from - it's a tiny mausoleum holding less than 100 where I was but turned out there were others - maybe 50 - on the far side of the massive altar behind him. I understand not a word of Croatian but I got the impression he was talking about being undermined by a love of money. But, if I spell the word I heard (glas) correctly, it's vote. So maybe he's encouraging the faithful to vote in the EU elections. And slowly, slowly, things will get better... Is what I understood. It's pouring here. I'm taking refuge with a coffee. Didn't bring wetgear trousers thinking I'd be far too warm, but of course wet trousers n cold wind.... My tour's not till 3pm. I feel for all the Japanese who are presumably off the cruise ships.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BBC2 today had Rick Stein from Venice to Croatia sampling various dishes and coastal villages.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Watched a stupid film last night Jean just because it was mostly on one of the Islands. One place they showed had waterfalls all falling into a lake. I don't know if it was the real thing, but it looked wonderful. Turned the sound off and looked at the scenery >::grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They have the Golden Gate of Diocletian's Palace blocked off at the moment for filming something - it was a Stephen King. Whatever it was they made a film of it a couple of years ago which didn't do all that well so they're now doing a series instead - maybe for TV? They've also installed a couple of horse statues which, when I saw them yesterday, I assumed belonged there!

My tour with the guide was excellent - I'd actually walked all of it yesterday but it made so much more sense when she was there to explain. I was the only one on the tour!

I met a fascinating Swedish lady who was, like me, taking refuge from the pelting rain. She also often travels on her own (by air) and doesn't let little things like breaking a leg or wrist on her travels put her off. We shared a good bit of craic and I treated her to a brandy to try to warm up the blood!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd a day just relaxing near the site. Pretty rotten weather but I got out mid-afternoon. Called at the site restaurant thinking to have a coffee - the smell of smoke was dreadful so I didn't stay. First café in town I walked in - someone smoking in the only area. So I walked straight out again. It's amazing how strong the smell of smoke is when you're not used to it. I'm turning into a GOG (Girl or Git as you prefer!)

The woman in the tourist info place was charm itself - NOT! I noticed a church n dropped in (open, unusual) to find about 8 people scattered, again unusual. I sat to have a look around - and jumped out my skin when the people behind me started chanting. Not shouting but they were definitely having a conversation with God up front. They'd chant something then everyone would join in the response. And it went on for a goo d 40mins when the priest appeared n then presided over communion. Quite a few were involved in leading, and lots of people joined the congregation during this time. It seems that the 'leader' would say their bit, the congregation would answer, and this would be repeated at least 10 times, before some other leader took over. I wondered if it was the rosary?

Anyway, I've been well-churched! 

Came up to Trogir today - what a lovely old city, based on a small island. Again very quirky streets, no straight lines anywhere, and a TO official who needs some training. Where do they get them??!

Photos:
1. A beautiful boat in harbour at Stobreč
2. The town hall courtyard Trogir 
3. & 4. Trogir
5. This little bee is gonna cause mayhem in the hive tonight! That was one strong coffee!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I detest the smell of smoke as well Jean, can smell a smoker at 20 paces :grin2: I also dislike strong coffee :frown2:.

What an adventure you are having and all on your ownsome, so brave.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd a caravanning couple (shhh!) from Huddersfield behind me and they invited me to share their meal - what a lovely gesture. We had great craic, and again last night when I invited them to the site bar for a drink (I changed into my thermals when I discovered it was open air, and was very glad of it!)

I came on up to Šibenik today and for the 1st time in a very long time I'm not on a site - it's a parking area that uses to be a resort apparently.

What a lovely wee town - the same very narrow, climbing streets - and coming down with churches! Their main one built in the middle ages with no mortar, just well-fitting stones. And I discovered one looking very similar to the one in Ljubljana (where they were on their knees, forehead to the floor, time and again) It had been Koptic Christian; same shaped swing doors hiding the altar on the other side. 

I'd used Google maps to show me how to get from here to the TO. Managed to get lost several times, and at one stage was walking up n down the same stretch of road trying to make sense of it! At one stage I came to a set of vertiginous steps made out of the rock face, all different depths (but all deep!) and with a loose rope bannister to get down to the water's edge. That's the 3rd time I've turned away from steps - it's not the going up that bothers me, it's the going down and the fear of pitching head first! I think that must be a sign of age 😕

On the way back I just kept by the water till I couldn't any more - and found myself back at the van within a couple hundred metres! Much easier, tho perhaps not so interesting. 

Photos:
1. Thought this was interesting in Trogir - do you think it's a fraud?!
2. Peaceful coffee onsite before leaving Trogir 
3. Beautiful Šibenik
4. It just goes down and down...
5. Some local worthies immortalised on the church walls.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd a very interesting morning - which usually denotes a disaster! 

I set to go to a little place in the middle of Vodice. I knew it wasn't a big place and it was at the end of a 1-way cul-de-sac. 1st I missed the entry, went in the next one. Then had to negotiate past a parked lorry with about 2" either side. Gate was closed at the end so I walked in - very close pine trees with leaning trunks and lots of piles of cut branches around. Then the owner appears on the balcony to say he's closed, they're having work done. He doesn't speak any English and I have no Croatian, but I get the jist. So... I can't reverse past the lorry then directly on to a main road. So I ask can I come in and turn around... What a carry-on!! I'd to shift piles of branches, keep getting out to check front/rear corners, and at one stage the awning was within an inch or less of the leaning trunks. He just waltzed off n left me to it! By the time I got out n closed his gates there was another, impossible to pass, work lorry but he was on the scene and made way by parking properly. 

Next possibility sounded like a CL, just 6 vans, so thought I'd better ring - no reply. I'll try it anyway... it was a turn into a very narrow access to a house really, so passed on that too. 

Ended up on an ACSI site at Tisno which is pretty soul-less to be honest. View to die for but nobody there n lots of noisy work going on. I'd assumed with it being the weekend it would be hooching and was prepared to dislike it for that reason!! Serves me right!

Photo - view from my pitch.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh dear Jean what a dreadful day.

All those problems as you move about and then having to suffer a view like that. 

How do you cope.

Doug


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah well, somebody's got to do it Doug!

On top of all that, I've just realised I'm not on the ACSI site I thought I was on. Explains why it's a bit throughother. But the view is wonderful.

Though I'm in my thermals to enjoy it, and just about to give up. (that was written last night but no internet to go)

Brought the bike round the coast to Jezera and may do a circular route inland if I can get the tourist office open for a better map.

Photos:
1. Evening al fresco (in the thermals!)
2. Morning coffee stop with the bike


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who's that sticking their tongue out, is it to you or that horrible looking strong coffee on the table.:frown2:

I think this strange weather is everywhere Jean, yesterday was cold and wet, today is a summers day with doors and windows being left open.
Don't get burnt on you cycle ride.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all part of the joys of motor homing Jean. Far less problems and difficulties to helping all these widows out here. I will explain later if you can spare 24 hours.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Who's that sticking their tongue out, is it to you or that horrible looking strong coffee on the table./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
> ...
> Don't get burnt on you cycle ride.


Coffee was gorgeous!! I'd say the coffee in Croatia is consistently better than anywhere else I've been.

In fact it started to rain (those big plops) n the TO never did open - they all lie!

So I gave up n cycled home. When I put the bike on max assist I fairly fly home!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Coffee was gorgeous!! I'd say the coffee in Croatia is consistently better than anywhere else I've been.
> 
> In fact it started to rain (those big plops) n the TO never did open - they all lie!
> 
> So I gave up n cycled home. When I put the bike on max assist I fairly fly home!


Do we all say that when we are miles away from our bricks and mortar home?

Whether it was the caravan or the motor*home* We have always referred them as home when away.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My daughter's BF gave me a wee plaque, now hanging on the rack above the sink - 'Home is where you hook it up' - very appropriate.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> ................ I brought a couple of chops home.
> .................


You've made it when you think of your van as home Jean.

We're the same. Park it wherever, it's home.

Great stuff.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No hot water this morning for shower or greasy dishes. Not pleased. I suggested he didn't charge me for electricity - he said Why? 

Apparently there was another (functional) shower block up at the reception, but outside of the site and on the other side of the road! Who knew it belonged to them?! Anyway, he didn't charge me for the electricity. 

I came up to Biograd na Moru on the coast. Was just putting out the sunshade (!) when it came down whole water! Got the wet gear on (which is a bit problematic when it's warm - does anyone have a solution? - mine is all breathable but it's still overwarm) and headed along the shore to the village. My goodness, it's like Cullybackey on a wet Sunday afternoon - dead. You can see it will be a very vibrant seaside town with lots of bars n stalls along the shore but not much going on at the moment. 

The family arrive on Tue in Zadar so I might move up there tomorrow. Getting excited! Every time I think of meeting the wee ones I've a silly grin on my face!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How many, what sort, how old?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Son and DIL with 4yr-old girl who's absolutely delightful and a wee boy just 11 months who's an absolute dream (or was when I last looked after him!)


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Jean

You wait until your 5 year old granddaughter says "Granny looks good she hasn't got too many wrinkles for her age. :surprise::surprise::surprise:

SHMBO is just recovering from hearing it. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Doug


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sorry Jean but that was an opening for me to tell you about my SiL. One of her grandchildren aged about 4 or 5 asked her why she was putting cream on her face, " so I don't get a lot of wrinkles" she says, reply "It´s not working is it Grandma":grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah Jan, she should've sent them to the same school as Doug's!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did move up to Zaton on the Monday, ready for the family arriving Tue. I got it wrong, they weren't arriving till Wed!! It's one of these all-singing, all-dancing sites that's a bit wasted on me but I must say their sanitary facilities are excellent, and kept scrupulously clean. Only problem is their washing machines - they're tiny! I saw one man who'd been sent with a large bag of washing and he was ramming it in, determined to fit it all in. I'm thinking it wouldn't have room to wash!

We went in to Zadar yesterday n heard the sea organ - it's a haunting sound like whales communicating. The weather has been sunny and hot the last 2-3 days but in the shade, and the breeze, it can be nippy enough.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I guess your enjoying the time with the family Jean, hence not much being said for a few days, but we will survive :grin2:>


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Think our posts crossed Jan.

Saturday I took the bike to Nin - no distance at all through the back entrance of the site. The old town is on an island and some parts date from the 6th century though probably all has been renovated within an inch of its life.

It had hugely damaging floods in Sep '17 n lost the old bridge into the old city - and a lot more besides in the area. They've erected a wooden pedestrian bridge across the saltpans and built up a massive banking for the traffic. It was an interesting dander. They've the remains of an old roman villa which has, apparently, lovely floor mosaics. But they've either been lifted for safekeeping or overgrown - but they've obviously had other things to think about.

There's a massive bronze statue in the square which looked familiar. It's obviously by the same artist as the statue at the North Gate in Split - both of Bishop Gregory who insisted that church services were conducted in the local slavic language and also that it was used for writings at the time. He also has a very shiny left toe which everyone rubs to make a wish come true.

Yesterday the weather was rather more overcast so we went a drive round the area. The hills of the Paklenica National Park are very impressive from a distance, less so close up - we didn't chance meeting the bears!

Weather changed last night with persistent rain - unfortunately its due to remain till they leave on Friday.

Photos:
1. Duc Branimir, the local warlord, in front of the old bridge under restoration
2. Bishop Gregory with his book of Slavic text
3. One of the old churches, from 6th century tho very heavily renovated
4. Getting the church ready for the Monday holiday celebrations 
5. A local fisherman's catch drying in the sun


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ha! This should have gone yesterday! 

I saw the family off to the airport yesterday morning after a lovely time spent onsite (loads of things to do and several restaurants) and a few trips round about to Zadar, Nin, Pag etc and they took a day to the Krk National park. It seemed very strange to be on the move again.

I stopped en route in Karlobag then wilded beside Jablanac - what a view! And a fabulous sunset.

This morning I was treated to a fabulous aerial display by swifts/swallows/martins (I can never remember which is which but there were 2 different kinds today - the short stubby-tailed one and the longer wispy tailed one) They were flying back and forward over the motorhome and, standing in the doorway it seemed that they might fly in! They moved so quickly I couldn't tell if they had small twigs or small insects in their beaks. 

The ferry to the island of Rab was plying back and forth too. 

I came up the coast road - there's a lot of wind on that road though it was a lot worse yesterday. I've got waylaid at Sinj but am heading towards the Slovenian border. I'm trying to get rid of my Kuna! 

It's very hot and humid today and it was very dark at one stage but looks like the thunder has gone elsewhere.

Pics:
1. A hitcher I picked up while static at Zaton - he was 4-5in long.?? 
2. Pag
3. My stop in Jablanac
4. Jablanac
5. Sunset at Jablanac
6. Seems to be a memorial to lost fishermen in Sinj - quite beautiful
7. An unusual signpost in Sinj


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No pictures on the kindle.

Or the Mac.:frown2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, it's lost its photos - will have to wait till I've WiFi.

Yesterday I just crossed the Slovenian border and parked up at a park4night.com site at Fara. I'd messaged the children to say it was one of those villages which is paradise for wee ones but pretty much hell for teenagers - not even a coffee bar! However, when I got back to the van (beside the school) I saw a good number of youths playing basketball, hanging about.

Later, as I was relaxing, I heard a car leaving with a lot of skidding - then a big bang! He'd tail-ended into the coach beside me. They didn't get out to check the damage, just looked out the window then off. 

Well, it wasn't quiet any more! We were just a few km from all the police at the border post and soon we had plenty investigating. And even a blue light car heading down the road to bring the offenders back to the scene. The police came to talk to me and I said I had the number but they already knew who it was. He'll be a sorry boy. 17 or 18 I'd say. He learned a very hard lesson about the physics of a hard turn (or maybe a handbrake turn) on gravel. 

I saw the damage this morning - to the base of the door - but they're hydraulic so I thought it might be expensive. But it seems the door was working OK and the bus's 'fixer' said it would be about €500. That surprised me but I bet the insurance pay more! 

I wonder will the lad be hit harder by the accident or by leaving the scene?

That parking was just a few hundred metres from the border and I was surprised to find it was a physical border along the river - a fence, topped with rolled barbed wire. Between Slovenia and Croatia. What's that about? 

I'd a super drive up through the mountains. And I'm seeing the snow again. The roads are a biker's idea of heaven. Tho I wish they wouldn't try to get there so soon - heaven I mean. So many of them seem to have a death wish - coming round bends, already overtaking a car. And some overtaking me n I'm thinking No, that's not a good idea - only to find his partner follows him.

And they don't seem to appreciate that even if their wheels are on their own side of the white line (and they aren't always 😬) their bodies are definitely on my side. And sometimes the cars are as bad!

I've stopped at a lovely farm/restaurant - greeted with a glass of wine! I'm down with the goats! (no comment!)

Life is good.

Pics:
1. The not-so-sleepy village of Fara 
2. The farm/restaurant stop at Dolsko, outside Ljubljana


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

These are the missing pics from my previous post:
1. A hitcher I picked up while static at Zaton - he was 4-5in long.?? 
2. Pag
3. My stop in Jablanac
4. Jablanac
5. Sunset at Jablanac
6. Seems to be a memorial to lost fishermen in Senj - quite beautiful
7. An unusual signpost in Senj


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What language are you speaking to these people in Jean?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

English I'm afraid Jan. Most Croatians speak very good English.

I discovered this morning after church that Slovenian for hallo is the same as the Croatian!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've a problem keeping up with this thread! Having to post about my other problems!

Since the last, I've been to Bled, Obervellach, Bruneck, Innsbruck, Schloss Neuschwanstein and now in Füssen.

What a journey! The drives have been amazing, if not a little scary at times. Coming to Innsbruck the satnav became aware of a closed road, or holdup of some description n took me off the main road along a 'scenic route' - I wouldn't know: the road was too narrow for 2 lanes most of the time and very, very windy to even think of looking at the scenery! And I met a tour coach whose satnav must have been equally helpful....

I love the lush green of Slovenia, Austria, South Tyrol, Germany, with the snow-capped sharp mountains as a constant backdrop - and sometimes very much to the fore. When the clouds are lower than you are, you know you're at considerable altitude.

In Bled I got up early n took the bike round the lake. I'd been into Bled the previous day n didn't feel that safe on the roads so thought the earlier the better. There was a bride n groom down at the shore for photos... _after_ the wedding (can't imagine!) or _before_ - can't imagine that either!

Persuaded a British couple re the electric bike - she's breathless walking and the bike would give them so much freedom. They each had a go on mine and were very enthusiastic.

Bruneck is in Italy but everyone speaks German - had me foxed. I imagine that might give you a bit of an identity crisis. I had aa lump on the sole of my foot that was a bit painful and my podiatrist daughter advised keeping it clean, dry and applying sudocreme so that involved a sock to keep it in place. I swithered as to which would look most stupid - a mini sock on the injured foot or socks n sandals. I went with the injured foot option but the photo shows I got it wrong!! Well, actually, the other looked just as bad.

There's a 'Forest Cemetery' in Bruneck and really, it would make you weep. Very young lads dying thousands of miles from home.... for what?

Innsbruck was interesting - the river Inn was in spate and so much wood debris, including whole trunks. I was parked at lnnrain. In the evening I had all the doors n windows open n these 2 young lads appeared at the door (from caravans - French, I think - parked at the edge of the parking area), one of them saying Catch me if you can and encouraging me to get out of the van. Their eyes were everywhere. If course I wasn't doing that and then a teenager came along - I'm guessing if I had left the van he'd have been in. His eyes were also everywhere. Are you alone? Nice van. Was it expensive? 50,000? Eventually they tired of it n went off. I closed up everything! And made sure the alarm was on! I'd a MH either side of me so felt safe enough. I'd had a glass of wine so couldn't drive anywhere anyway.

Up early for Schloss Neuschwanstein this morning - thanks for the steer on that one on another thread. Thoroughly enjoyed it tho the half hour tour should have been a couple of hours at least! Met a lovely Filipino family from Houston, Texas. They come over for a bit of cool - thought it hilarious that I was melting! I managed to climb up to the Marienbrücke, above the castle. What views!

Photos:
1. The local pleta boats heading for the church in the middle of lake Bled - ring the bell n your wish comes true. 
2. How's this for architecture? On the shores of lake Bled 
3. The Castle in Bruneck 
4. My sartorial elegance - not! 
5. Innsbruck
6. Looking down on Schloss Neuschwanstein


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Theres those lovely legs again Jean. What adventures.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I much prefer the architecture of the building in the picture next to the modern one Jean although I wouldn´t want to pay the heating bill :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Theres those lovely legs again Jean. What adventures.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


The kids just despair of me! And that it was deliberate. My husband once went out for a walk and discovered on returning that he had 2 different sandals on. And I've just remembered an occasion early in our marriage when he went to the theatre wearing the brown trousers of one suit and the grey jacket of another!! 


JanHank said:


> I much prefer the architecture of the building in the picture next to the modern one Jean although I wouldn´t want to pay the heating bill /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Yes, while the architecture is stunning (or arresting might be a better word) it's like a pill-box from the war. I did notice as I passed that there were lights on everywhere so it must be quite dark inside. Not my cup of tea either.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish there was a `made me laugh´ button to press on this forum Jean.
The times Hans goes out in his *best shoes* because they are comfy he says, he's just forgotten to change them thats why, damned things are 2 sizes too big and look disgusting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's comfortable why worry about style. Comfort beats style in my book any day. Especially being colour blind. Well colour deficient. 
I wear old comfy shoes until both have holes in them.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> If it's comfortable why worry about style. Comfort beats style in my book any day. Especially being colour blind. Well colour deficient.
> I wear old comfy shoes until both have holes in them.
> 
> Ray.


Jeez Ray, colour-blind and deaf, that combination is a great 'get out of jail free card. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And thats without playing the 'old' card Terry.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I moved on to Füssen (not allowed to overnight in the Schloss parking which, BTW, is P2 for MHs) - another lovely place. Easy bike ride in, a good town walk map from the TO and coming back through the centre they had a group giving a demo of Tyrolean dance with folk from aged 3 to maybe 43. I sat down for a wine n stayed for dinner. It's very sedate dancing, a lot of walking and occasionally the men do a bit of thigh, knee, heel slapping which is fascinating to watch. I thoroughly enjoyed it. There were stocks in front of me (a medieval restaurant) which were used as a photo opportunity.

Next day I travelled to Lake Konstanz and heard the satnav say Take the motorway for the 1st time in a long time. I'm realising I have less time than I thought! 

Well, the traffic was horrendous - well, it was for me; I haven't seen a traffic jam for a while. The aire I went to was full - actually had quite a few empty spaces but marked reserved n I got the last, as I thought. Then my neighbour pointed out that there WAS a reserved sign, it had just blown over into the flowerpot! So... On round to the quiet side of the lake where there ws 24hr parking for €8, with dedicated area for MHs. Suited me even better as I wouldn't have wanted to cycle on the busy northern shore. It was lovely n peaceful. 

This morning, up and off - no breakfast or wash (!) - to Colmar where, for the 2nd time in 2 days I arrived at the campsite to find it had no more space for MHs. So on to the aire at the marina (TG for Park4night) - what a lovely place, more convenient for walking in to town.

Pics:
1. Traditionally dressed Tyrolean dancers
2. What a sumptuous interior!
3. The stocks in use in Füssen. The lady taking the photo looked a bit like, and sounded exactly like, Sheila from the real marigold hotel.
4. Lake Konstanz 
5. My neighbours at the marina aire in Colmar
6. Pretty Colmar


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Constance (Bodensee) is lovely.

I remember watching an airship fly out of Friedrichshafen the last time I drove by.

I've thoroughly enjoyed reading about your trip to Croatia, and have learned much from your travel. Thank you!

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Funny, there was an airship flying as I headed for Lake Konstanz! Glas you've enjoyed it - sometimes I think maybe it's just the handful of old stalwarts read it (sorry about that 'old' Ray!)

Well, I thought I'd take another go at Nancy - checked stopping places n the old one was gone and a new one at the marina in its place. Tho the capitaine says it isn't new, but it's newly on my app. I went by the col rather than the tunnel - much more interesting. There was some motorway but really its just tarmac n trees.... 

So glad I looked - the aire is lovely, and Nancy, just 10mins walk, promises to be a great place to explore. I'm currently in Place Stanislas n it's quite stunning.

Pics:
1. The marina aire
2. The canal mooring


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And Nancy is indeed amazing.

Pics:
1. One of the amazing gates on Place Stanislas
2. The Duc's Palace
3. If you look carefully here you'll see underneath the Mathematics: Geometry, Analysis, Mechanics and Gastronomy - I thought, that's just about right! It's actually Astronomy!
4. The cathedral - not open on ascension day, dearie me, no!
5. An approach to Place Stanislas


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I met a lady on the aire last night who was travelling on her own and in an estate car (not a big one!) - but then she was just little! She was from Dresden, brought up in the old communist regime, learning 12yrs of Russian. I'm not sure how she plans her journey but her map was a relatively small one with all of northern France on it and just a few highlighted circled areas that she wanted to cover. What a woman!

Many of the boats tied up are lived in which is nice - maybe that's the difference between a canal marina and a sea marina. 

The aire was very good, maybe a little noisy from the road but earplugs sort that! There were toilets, paying showers, a cassette emptying point. 

I came on to Sézanne - I'm really moving now, surprising myself! What a great wee place. They provide dedicated parking for MHs, with free electricity. Their TO also provides several walking maps - they certainly make the most of what they have. 

It was quite cool today (the French wearing their coats!) and it was threatening rain all day tho I managed to get back to the MH just as it was starting. 

I want to go north of Paris this time. I'm stopping for a shop in Montmirail, then I entered Les Andelys but she still wants to take me down to the peripherique I think - I'd rather stay well out. 

Pics:
1. Those shops snug against the church walls (on the left) were originally built by the monks to let out in the 16th century. That's what a church should be, right at the heart of the community.
2. The French know how to do sympathetic restoration
3. An interesting sundial


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It may be that you've already passed through, but we like Les Andelys and have camped at Camping de I'lle des 3 Rois a few times. There's coypu swimming in the small stream adjacent the site.
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that! I noticed Giveny so I'm going to have a look at Monet's garden either today or tomorrow, depending on how busy they are.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll be all overgrown by now Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha - You may be right! But I think the lure of money coming in will encourage them in the upkeep!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Giverny is brilliant Jean at any time of the year. The last time we visited there was a free air just across the road from the entrance. No facilities but spacious and quiet.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, all the parking is free. I've bought tickets for the gardens and the museum for tomorrow. I'll go to the gardens 1st thing, hopefully before the crowds arrive - they've quite a number of groups coming tomorrow so hopefully I'll see it without all the hordes. Then see the museum later - there's probably less interest in that.

This pic is of a corner of the café garden - bodes well for the rest! 

The weather was atrocious coming up, and another downpour while I was here. Blue in the sky right now. Pray for good weather tomorrow!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did the gardens first thing then the house (should've done the house 1st as there was quite a queue later) the the water garden, then the museum. And I was pretty much done when the sun came out! Well, although there was a bit of drizzle from time to time at least it wasn't pelting it down. The lack of sun meant the colours weren't so vibrant tho. But the scent.....! Funny, I didn't see anyone else smelling the flowers which seemed odd - it's half the pleasure for me. Well worth it. Not so sure about the museum.

The parking was bunged when I got back last night. 

I drove over to Évreux today - again, the weather was atrocious. My family have passed round/through Évreux for many years but I don't think we ever stopped.

I'm parked on the sports area parking beside a wee stream and it's lovely. Maybe 30mins walk into town. I dropped into a church as I was passing - they are having a musical evening tomorrow and someone was trying to tune a tiny bellows-type organ to the main organ - pretty unsuccessfully it seemed to me, but I'm not musical! A young man had been pacing up down outside the church, studying a folder. I reckon maybe he was the singer, having a quiet melt-down!

I visited the town museum which had this statue outside (pic), with no info on him, and I forgot to ask. He seems to be 'wearing' some sort of calibration gear, as if someone was going to make a 3-D model of him.

It was a lovely walk along the river for the most part. I stopped at a hostelry on the way home n the host's wife had spent a couple of months working in Mullingar for her hotelier training. She thought the people were lovely, the town - not so much!

Pics:
1. Monet's Garden
2. A view from the house
3. The calibrated man?
4. The parking at Évreux - I look as if I'm about to fall off but I'm not!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Stopped in Lisieux where I followed in the footsteps of Ste Thérèse. There was a blue line on the pavement I thought was to segregate pedestrians n cyclists but no, it was her tour. Went to her home, her church, her convent n read quite a bit online and I still don't know why she was canonised - even made a Dr of the Church or something similar which is very rare. I always feel folk who retreat to convents or similar are avoiding real life and I can't see the contribution they make to society. I know they pray for the outside world, but they could do that while also doing something useful. Just my penn'orth!

The following morning I visited her (massive) basilica - I was parked with numerous other vans just over the road. It seems she was canonised for her spiritual writings, a kind of autobiography. The basilica was very impressive but I always wonder - Why? Apparently the local clergy and the townspeople were against it but the local Bishop, and the Pope, wanted it so there it is. 

Moved on to Ouistreham and visited the local Kieffer French Commando museum and the massively tall German bunker. It was further than I thought (from the Bella Riva campsite) n my poor hips were feeling it!

There's a group of immigrants at the roundabout one of whom tried to board a lorry as it slowed right in front of me but there was nowhere to get purchase. Meanwhile another is yelling at him, very upset - I wonder if they'd agreed to go together. They seem nice lads, very polite n when I walked into town I gave them a voucher I'd got from the local Lidl for free fish fingers! I think they thought I was going to remonstrate with them and were pleased when I was positive. 

This afternoon I cycled to the Pegasus Memorial. It's a very moving museum with many personal stories of the men involved. I hadn't realised that so many gliders were used - and that they were single-use only (obvious really!) and made of 3mm... Did she say plywood or hardboard? Anyway, absolutely no protection from bullets, bombs, crashes. One of them landed right beside the bridge - amazing. Used my full-assist on the bike coming home - much appreciated!

Pics:
1. Thérèse's home - all 5 surviving daughters entered convents, 4 of them including Thérèse in the local Carmelite. So there was no-one there for their father in his ailing years. Sad, I thought.
2. The amazing basilica
3. Another set of steps I've chickened out of this trip - vertical, to the top of the German bunker and it was blowing a gale!
4. A replica glider at the Pegasus Memorial


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would add a penny worth to yours in the first paragraph Jean.

All these churches you have visited do you feel any more saintly?😁


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My son's have asked me similar questions when I've shown them photos of my various trips. For me, the answer is no but I always find it inspiring to see what humanity can build when they are inspired by faith. The mosques of Central Asia, for example, are stunning.

I've visited the basilica at Lisieux, parked in the same motorhome spaces adjacent the busy road as Jean, and thought it remarkable. Did you know that the poor lass died of TB at only 24, and from memory it's the second most visited pilgrimage after Lourdes, a place I couldn't get out of fast enough (although precious to folk who are poorly.)
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> All these churches you have visited do you feel any more saintly?😁


Not at all Jan - in fact the more I attend the more questions I have. Mostly I visit for historical/architectural interest, on Sunday I generally go to service because I'm drawn to (probably something to do with my upbringing!)

I agree with hurricanesmith that it's inspiring. What negates that is the self-serving of so many who've been in charge since.

I keep remembering the doors of the cathedral in Ljubljana, with the Bishops definitely keeping Jesus in his place, in the tomb, and not rising to interfere with their enjoyment of pomp and ceremony.

Gosh, that sounds very harsh - but it seems to me so much activity within church, especially building works, are simply vanity projects.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes the architecture grabs me and I can only wonder at the ability hundreds of years ago and still standing. Well most. It's a good PR job.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I went back to 'finish' the Pegasus Memorial bright n early - used full-assist on the bike both ways and managed to leave the campsite with 10 mins to spare!

To come face to face with a massive lorry that had turned down our road (dead end) by mistake which necessitated him reversing on to the roundabout - oops! Once there he stopped and got out to inspect his rear so I'm not sure if maybe some of the migrants had made an attempt and put him off (tho the only migrant I saw was an older man who came and asked me if I was going to Caen - very polite when I said no)

Came up to an aire at Ste Mère Église - €10, no facilities but it's 5mins from the Airborne Museum, telling the story of the 101st and 82nd American Airborne divisions' landing in this area. Stories of immense bravery, cameraderie.... and waste. So many very young lives cut short.

Once again, I didn't finish but I can go back tomorrow morning. Early bed tonight! 

Pics:
1. This is a damaged section of a glider - it was 3mm plywood, fabric-covered; not much protection.
2. Parachutist steel caught on the roof of the church. In reality it was the far side of the church but they put the model on the square side so more people can see it. Probably lucky for Steele as the square was hiving with German troops supervising the fire brigade and locals trying to put out a fire on the edge of the square. If the fire hadn't happened the square would have been empty and the skies dark.
3. Beautiful stained-glass window in said church commemorating the liberation. The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On the last leg!

I re-visited the Airborne museum this morning and just had time to 'finish it off' before my 23hrs at the aire ran out.

Then I made my way to raynipper's place, stopping off in St. Saveur for a nosey. 

Ray n Co have gone into hiding! No, they're out with their regular walking group

Meanwhile I'm listening to the birdsong and trying, unsuccessfully, to set my TomTom up to take a new map (that includes Ireland North and South. If I was just going straight home I wouldn't bother but I'm heading for my daughter's in Dunfanaghy, from Dublin, so would rather have the satnav in charge!
Pic:
Sorry it's another church Jan! St Saveur's windows are all relatively new and lovely glass. Presumably the originals were all blown out in the war.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

You’ll be in time for the music festival in Dunfanaghy this weekend


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a lovely evening with Ray n Prue - it's like I've never been away! Well, the TT update was a bit of a pain, but not bad.

As I was heading for bed there was a great show of lightning in the clouds straight ahead - but absolutely no thunder. How very odd.

And here I am in Cherbourg, having my last meal (in France!) tho unfortunately not with wine. 

I have in the past just parked on the street but this time I've used a Park4night parking at the sea end of the dock - very convenient. Had a lovely meal in Le Vaubun and now waiting to board.

It's been a great trip.

Pics:
1. Parking, free, in Cherbourg
2. Lovely classic car - can't remember the make but not something I'd heard of before. It won a race in the Alps 3 times back in the 30s, goes back to reminisce with the others and do it all again!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

kabundi said:


> You'll be in time for the music festival in Dunfanaghy this weekend


Is that the jazz festival kabundi? That's always good.

I'm actually going to hear my grandson in a musical concert - he's only 5!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know if you saw it Jean but neighbour had his brand new Citroen camper delivered today and it sits all shiny in his garden down the lane. He will be putting it into our barn for winter.
And thank you. Both TT's now updated to 2019 maps.
Safe onward journey...… xx

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No I didn't see it Ray - I left just after you. Bet he's proud as punch! Do you like it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not really apart from the centre island bed. It's a 2L Citroen and 7m. Pretty average to me. But they use theirs lots.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a dog in the lounge on the boat - thought they weren't allowed?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome trip Jean. Thanks for the interesting blog and super pics. 

I'm just marking time staying with my son who's intermittently at home and working in Brussels. Van has been serviced, timing belt done, MOT done yesterday. Just waiting for an appointment with the MCE who is due to replace the heater element on the fridge but cant do it until beg August. Bit of a b***er but these guys are so busy. Then off to Europe and Zurich to pick up my friend on 29 August. Not much touring time this year, but that's how it goes. Weather's cr*p in England this summer. Here I am in my winter woollies with the heater blaring!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a right bummer having to hang around. If the weather's decent there are plenty interesting places in England but you can only thole so many wettings when you're in the van!

I'm just pulling into Dublin harbour - and the sun is shining! How it's getting thro the grey cloud, I'm not quite sure! 

Pic: last night on the English Channel/Irish Sea


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Is that the jazz festival kabundi? That's always good.
> 
> I'm actually going to hear my grandson in a musical concert - he's only 5!


https://www.thebandfestival.com/

Bluegrass and Nashville


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Now in Dunfanaghy - I see the pic didn't go.

The boys are heading for the car thing in Letterkenny on Sat, then we'll probably see something of the blues.

Again.... Sunset on the Irish Sea/English Channel. I was near blown away taking it! And yet, the crossing was almost flat calm. TG.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've not done that route before n I kept going in n out of Ireland/NI. And the **** politicians in UK think the Irish border has an easy solution?!

The North generally signposts Londonderry as Londonderry; the South signposts it as Derry. You often see signposts in the north where some (presumably) nationalist has scored out the London to leave a signpost to derry - fair enough. 

I saw one today where some (presumably) loyalist had scored out the derry, leaving the signpost pointing to London! Eejit!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Didn't realise the word t w a t was so bad!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just be happy in your bliss Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Might hear some of that kabundi!

This is our coffee stop today - Portnablagh.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Jean

What is your verdict on the WB Yeats?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't really know enough of him, just the Isle of Innisfree. Are you a fan?


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

kabundi said:


> Jean
> 
> What is your verdict on the WB Yeats?


I assumed you travelled on the new Irish Ferries boat into Dublin


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha, I did wonder about the question!

The ship.... was grand, plenty seating space but the vehicle decks were by no means full. I found the ship quite hard to navigate - as in, getting round the place. You had to go up n down the stairs a lot as the middle upper section wasn't open to passengers.

Food was the same only-just-warm stuff as usual. Cabin was basic but very comfortable.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Well, it's all about compromise Sandra, and that seems a fair one to me.
> 
> Apparently there was rockslip on the road up around Podgora today so I'd to head south to Ploce then take the toll road on the other side of the mountains. It's a very pleasant motorway as motorways go but I find the driving a bit boring.
> 
> ...


Was this the Galeb Camp? We are looking to book a week in September.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Devonboy said:


> Was this the Galeb Camp? We are looking to book a week in September.


It was devonboy. Right on the shore.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> It was devonboy. Right on the shore.


Looks very nice Jean, will be booking later this week, looking forward to our trip.

Did you use your ACSI card? The book states that the ACSI option only covers zone B at the rear of the site, not zone A towards the beach.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was in zone B. But unless you're going to sit in or by the van all day I don't really see the point of paying for a beachside pitch. When I wasn't in town and I wanted a view, I had a coffee at the beachside café/restaurant. But presumably that would get pretty busy later in the season too. 

I did have ACSI but almost everywhere it was cheaper just to use the 'normal' rates, with me being solo. The only time ACSI rates were better was near the end of my trip, maybe mid-June, when normal rates had increased but ACSI was still current.

There's a petrol station just along from the campsite that has autogas.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I feel as if I'm still on my trip - and really I am cos I haven't touched home base yet - cos I'm still coming across beautiful places.

Looking down towards Dunfanaghy.


----------

